#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Что является Реальностью

## Бодхичен

> //Логика то работает, но только в строго ограниченном контексте системы исчисления, которая реальностью конечно же не является, ...// 
> 
> А что же является реальностью?


Реальностью является Дхармакая, или Природа Ума. Также её называют Основой или Кунжи. Её символизирует изначальный будда - Ади-Будда Самантабхадра (Кунту Зангпо). Cущность которого - пустота (ston-pa-nyid), а природа - Ясный Свет ('od-gsal). Природа имеет свойство проявлять Основу, и способ, которым она проявляется есть Энергия. Энергия проявляется как великое блаженство, и переживается как бодхичитта. 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

По-моему описать реальность такой какая она есть словами просто невозможно. Словами и др. методами на неё можно лишь указать. Поэтому "энергия", "пустота" и т.д. - это, наверное, словесные уловки (упайя), побуждающие к попытке познать эту реальность.

----------


## Борис

Знал бы я, что такое Реальность-как-она-есть - Буддой был бы  :Wink:

----------


## Бодхичен

//Ну прямо не буддизм, а магия какая-то  :Smilie: 

Да вся наша жизнь это одна сплошная "магия", или проще говоря иллюзия, махамайя  :Wink: 

//А ведь Ваши слова - тот-же самый "строго ограниченный контекст системы исчисления". 

Не надо путать то, чем реальность является в таковости, и то, в виде чего она предстаёт уму после смерти (а некоторым и при жизни).

//Что же является реальностью "природы ума"? Неужели она - конечная реальность, самая реальная из всех реальностей? //

Интересный вопрос  :Smilie:  Но это уже не нашего ума дела  :Wink:  Мы тут со своей иллюзией еще не разобрались, а уже хотим конечную конечность ухватить, да еще и концепциями  :Big Grin: 

//Чем же такая реальность лучше обыденной или скажем реальности дхарм в тхераваде?

Тем же, чем Абсолютная Истина "лучше" относительной  :Wink: 

_"Рассматривая причины и условия, мы называем этот мир феноменальным. Но этот же самый мир, когда отбрасываются причины и условия, называется «абсолютом», говорит Нагарджуна, утверждая тождество сансары и нирваны. 
Все являющееся реально – пусто, имманентно, ибо оно есть продукт иллюзорной (благодаря неведению) двойственной дифференциации. Но в то же время оно – трансцендентно, ибо, уничтожая неведение, индивид осуществляет интеграцию действительной ценности единого – Дхармакаи, и, не смущенный неведением, видит в имманентном бытии трансцендентную Дхармакаю, а во всех живых существах – Будд. Дхармакая пуста лишь для сансарного индивида, для тех, кто «положил в основу истинность существования всего через вместерожденное неведение», для тех, чьи глаза привыкли двойственно различать лишь иллюзорную сансарную конкретность вещей и явлений. Для интегрировавшего в Дхармакаю индивида шунья ее полна непередаваемых запредельных ценностей._

----------


## ddd

На мой взгляд Реальность - это Нирвана.А что есть? - Есть сон и иллюзия.

Нирвана (из словаря,В.П.Андросов) непостижимая мыслью и невыразимая словом.Абсолютная истина непосредственного познания идей отсутствия самости и всеобъемлющего непостоянства.
Будда говорил:Я не спорю с миром ,это мир спорит со мной.

----------


## Huandi

Иллюзорность иллюзии реальна?

----------


## ddd

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Huandi_ 
> *Иллюзорность иллюзии реальна?*


Реальность иллюзии реальна.

----------


## Бодхичен

ну началось  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

Нирвана это состояние? Состояние это объект?
Как это получится понимать пустоту как объект, если пустота это не пустота , а пустотность, а пустотность это свойство.
Свойство это не объект?

Что такое объект? 
Свойство это объект?
Состояние это объект?

----------


## Бодхичен

bog, и что вы будете делать с этим буддологическим определением? Перечитывать и перечитывать до оскомины?
В то время как второй ответ, конкретно ставит *ориентиры для внимания* на характеристики, которые непосредственно переживает практикующий наблюдатель. И бросайте вы ваши сравнения с шаманизмом, тем более, что в Ваджраяне и в частности в Гелук подобные (описанные Сураджом) практики посвеместны  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Как вы сами понимаете, всё зависит от воззрения, мотивации и способности пребывать в недвойственном поле энергий Пяти Татхагат. 

Например практика Чод, является практической реализацией самых сущностных мотиваций Махаяны, как в методе, так и в мудрости. И это при том, что методом выступают именно шаманские техники. Воззрение базируется на идеях Праджняпарамиты, а мотивации реализуют самую суть Махаяны. 
Поэтому, я  думаю будет разумно помнить небольшое правило - _Метод без мудрости ущербен, а мудрость без метода пуста._

----------


## ullu

Бодхичен, шаманские значит с демонами?
или шаманские значит с мотивацией - для того что бы улучшить повседневную жизнь?

Что же такое шаманские так до сих пор и не выяснили?

----------


## ddd

\\Бодхичен: "Говорить, что в Дзогчен нет никакой философии конечно же не верно. Философия используется как врата в учение, чтобы установить практика в правильном интеллектуальном воззрении. " \\

Вратами для вхождения в буддийское учение дзогчен является чистое восприятие.
(Так было мной услышено на майском ритрите с Патрулом Ринпоче.Также были перечислены и другие врата,а именно:вера,отречение,альтруизм и чистое восприятие.Речь шла о специфике учения и о начальной мотивации).

\\Бог:Без воззрения пустоты получится именно что магия...\\

Я заметил,что магия используется как имя нарицательное...сам по себе это очень обширный вопрос,наряду с достижением и использованием сиддх,но в рамках данного обсуждения ограничюсь напоминанием самому себе же,что за ложное приписывание себе сверхестественных способностей буддист изгонялся из Сангхи.

----------


## Бодхичен

> Природа Ума также пуста и не является реальностью. Ничто не является реальностью. Реальностью является то, что все пусто, обладает свойством пустоты, но не обладет "твердым" существованием.


Степень "твёрдости" существования определяется всего навсего "щупами", которые эту "твёрдость" ощущают. В данном случае тела. И бестелесный мираж, можно воспринимать как реально существующий, поэтому твердость тут не причем. Кроме того то, что вы тут написали очень похоже на впадение в крайность нигилизма.




> Опираться на это воззрение сутры необходимо, чтобы правильно практиковать тантру. Об этом предупреждается во всех наставлениях по всем практикам тантры. Во всяком случае, котрые я читал. Об этом нам говорил геше Дугда во время передачи. Об этом много раз говорил на лекциях геше Тинлей. И говорится это не только в Гелуг.


То, о чём говорите вы, это не воззрение Сутры в целом, а лишь воззрение мадхъямаки-прасангики, в том виде, в котором оно присутствует в традиции Гелук. В других же традициях буддизма, как махаяны так и ваджраяны, "полнота" истинной реальности не отрицается, а только лишь указывается, что её сущность - шунья, в то время как например утверждается в Карнатантре - Дхармакайя полна "непередаваемых запредельных ценностей".

----------


## ddd

\\ Степень "твёрдости" существования определяется всего навсего "щупами", которые эту "твёрдость" ощущают. В данном случае тела. И бестелесный мираж, можно воспринимать как реально существующий, поэтому твердость тут не причем. Кроме того то, что вы тут написали очень похоже на впадение в крайность нигилизма.\\

Попытка анализа:Твердость - из первой совокупности."Щупы" - из первой совокупности.Ощущение - из второй совокупности.Тела - самосность.Бестелесный мираж - из четвертой совокупности.Крайность нигилизма - это утверждение,что пустое пусто.
Пустое не пусто - это единство метода и мудрости.

----------


## Бодхичен

Именно - *шунья-ашунья*.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Я никак не могу понять зачем спорить о тех вещах, которые не вполне понятны самим спорящим сторонам. Бодхичен приводит цитаты и доводы из Дзогчена, а Бог – из Гелуга. Это разные школы, у них разные методы, термины и т.п. Диспуты между этими школами ведутся уже столетия. Вы что хотите разрешить здесь один из главных спорных моментов, давнее противоборство, связанное с негативной и позитивной сторонами шуньяты или м.д Жентонгпа и Рангтонгпа? Дело это совершенно бессмысленное, т.к. для этого нужно быть мастером и в совершенстве разбираться в высоких воззрениях обеих школ… А лучше всего заниматься практикой тантры и тогда, реализовав Ясный Свет ума, уже не возникнет желания вести дискуссии на эту тему, т.к. равновесие между позитивной и негативной сторонами шуньяты будет восстановлено… Философия – это не универсальная наука, она не может применяться для описания йогических переживаний. Я полностью согласен с Чандракирти, который говорил о том, что философия не должна заниматься вопросами, выходящими за рамки опыта обычных людей…

Всех благ!

----------


## Бодхичен

Правильно Щербаков, на это я и указывал в начале, когда писал, что Реальность описывается не с точки зрения чем она как таковая является, а то как она является чистому уму. Соответственно и вся философия, если она конечно необходима, только вокруг этого.

Теперь, что касается взгляда прасангики в разновидности Рангтонг. Её утверждения отрицающие какую-либо реальность как таковую, а следовательно и Истину (хотя иллюзия и проявляется) противоречивы с той т.з., что это автоматически наделяет иллюзию собственным существованием! И пусть это существование и взаимозависимое, но тем не менее, если иллюзия проявляется, то это проявление должно иметь под собой именно *реальную* основу. Не может же она проявлятся просто сама по себе? А иначе получается, что при всех нигилистических утверждениях, мы получаем, что сама иллюзия самосущностна.

Да и еще bog, вы всё время утверждали, что всё *подобно* иллюзии, так вот если это всё не иллюзия, а именно подобие ей, то чем же оно тогда является? ЧТО подобно иллюзии? Может быть пустота подобна иллюзии? ..а *в реальности* будучи полна бесконечностью совершенных качеств..
Ответьте пожалуйста конкретно на этот вопрос, и не цитатами, а как вы понимаете.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Я, конечно, признателен за столь подробный разбор моих слов, но если их раздробить еще мельче  :Smilie: , например до слов, то тогда будет еще больше поводов для возражений и текст станет еще подробнее. Сразу чувствуется, что отвечал программист  :Smilie:  Бог, все в порядке, не обижайтесь если что, я просто пытаюсь приостановить дискуссию, которая ведется столетия, т.к. она точно ни к чему не приведет, хотя, конечно, на БФ полная демократия и я просто замолкаю. Спасибо за внимание...

Всех благ!

P.S. Забыл про логику... Какая там логика, Бог? Что Вы говорите. При прямом неконцептуальном познании объекта, логика совершенно не работает. Вы что думаете, что реализация Ясного Света ума проверяется с помощью логики? Все совершенно не так, но впрочем это отдельная тема для отдельного треда...

----------


## Бодхичен

Вроде-бы это все является буддизмом и ведет к просветдению. Я пытаюсь понять дзогчен с т.з. прасангики. Где здесь криминал? 

 :Big Grin:  Это уже в аналах!..
*Понять* дзогчен, можно только с т.з. дзогчен. В то время как иметь представление о нём(по умолчанию неполное или неправильное), можно с т.з. любой системы, в том числе и прасангики.


Вроде Бодхичен разбирается, вон как цитатами сыплет и тексты переводит. А вот мы его и проверим.  Глядишь еще лучше разбираться будет.

Вы никак в экзаменаторы ко мне навязываетесь?  :Big Grin:  Может быть вместо того, чтобы других "проверять", потрудились бы над своим образованием?  :Smilie: 


//Философия – это не универсальная наука, ...// 

Буддийская философия - это не наука, а логика, исследующая реальность. 

Логика не является "буддийской философией", как утверждаете вы. Логика, это способ семантической обработки понятий того или иного множества категорий и аксиом. Это всегда инструмент, в частности философии. И действует она только в этом, строго ограниченном взаимосвязанном множестве термов. Что касается её когнитивной функции, то при этом происходит познание *не самой реальности*, а лишь семантических взаимосвязей тех или иных указаталей на те или иные характеристики и абстрактные свойства *наблюдаемой* реальности. Что разумеется, полноценным способом познания не является.

//...она не может применяться для описания йогических переживаний.// 

Может и не может, но для контроля может и должна применяться логика, а то такого можно напереживать. 

Для контроля продвижения в методе чаще всего применяется собственная интуиция, базирующаяся не тех или иных положениях воззрения, с которым осуществляется практика. Хоть логический анализ и используется на первых порах, однако его применение не выходит за пределы аналитической медитации.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Насчет дробления - так это и есть применение логики.

Давайте проверим. Я буду дробить, а вы, прочитав до конца, скажете, показалось ли вам мое сообщение логичным, ок?

//Мы полагаем, что мыслим нечто цельное, тогда как мы просто связываем в одно массу разных понятий и утверждений.

И таково любое мышление. Даже это ваше высказывание.

//Дабы быть правильно и однозначно понятым, нужно говорить в одно время не о 100 вещахх, а о 2-3.

То есть дело в колличестве? А если говорить о 4-5 вещахх - мы уже не будем правильно и однозначно поняты? А если всего лишь об одной вещи - еще не будем или уже не будем?
Я просто хотел бы убедиться что я понял вашу логику однозначно.

// Тогда никто не будет нас "разбирать на слова".

Невозможно разобрать на слова, только если нет ни одного слова. Одного уже достаточно. Я имею в виду, что вы притягиваете за уши выдуманный вами критерий. А он не менее сумбурен, чем то, что вы критикуете.
Потому что это просто мышление.

//К смешиванию в разговоре ста вещей приводит их неосознавание.

А к смешиванию в разговоре 2-3х вещей что приводит?

//Если говорящий вполне осознает свои установки, то разговор выходит вполне содержательным, "дробить" уже некуда.

О, это уже новый тезис, выходит дело было не в колличестве?
Вы нас обманывали или у вас сумбурное мышление? Ведь вы смешиваете здесь 1-2 вещи! Что приводит вас к смешиванию в одном несчастном абзаце 1-2 вещи? Сознаете ли вы свои установки, которые вас это заставляют делать?

//Лучше также не пытаться угадать мотивацию участников.

Хорошо, что вы вспоминаете о правилах форума.

//Хотя можно и не угадывать, а знать точно, но не говорить об этом, а действовать соответствующим образом.


Лучше, Олег, не пытаться угадать мотивацию участников.
Вы же не экстрасенс?

----------


## Бодхичен

> _Первоначальное сообщение от bog_ 
> *//Ответьте пожалуйста конкретно на этот вопрос, и не цитатами, а как вы понимаете.//
> 
> А где вопрос? Пока не увидел... Может таки сформулируете?*


Если вы не увидели вопрос, то я надеюсь вы хотя бы увидели ответ? 
На всякий случай повторю:
Теперь, что касается взгляда прасангики в разновидности Рангтонг. Её утверждения отрицающие какую-либо реальность как таковую, а следовательно и Истину (хотя иллюзия и проявляется) противоречивы, так как автоматически наделяют иллюзию собственным существованием! И пусть это существование и взаимозависимое, но тем не менее, если иллюзия проявляется, то это проявление должно иметь под собой именно *реальную* основу. Не может же она проявляться просто сама по себе? А иначе получается, что при всех нигилистических утверждениях, мы получаем, *что сама иллюзия самосущностна.*

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Буддийская философия - это не наука, а логика, исследующая реальность.


Помимо того, что логика это не инструмент исследования реальности, а инструмент исследования семантических связей между концепциями о переживаемом, что само себе далеко от самого переживаемого (спасибо Бодхичен напомнил), кроме этого -- вы ведь давеча говорили, что реальности не существует?!

"Ничто не является реальностью" (с) bog - тред "Что является реальностью?"

То есть получается буддийская философия занимается исследованием того-чего-нет!? Его, того-чего-нет, и исследовать невозможно, значит ваша "буддийская" логика - бессмылица, пустая трата времени.

----------


## Бодхичен

> _Первоначальное сообщение от bog_ 
> *Да Вы не повторяйте, попытайтесь переформулировать Ваш "вопрос" так, чтобы это был вопрос, а не набор заблуждений относительно прасангики.*


Это голословное утверждение.

----------


## ddd

\\Я полностью согласен с Чандракирти, который говорил о том, что философия не должна заниматься вопросами, выходящими за рамки опыта обычных людей…\\ 

Все внимание четвертой совокупности и вы будете знать мотивацию существ (обычных людей).  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> //То есть по-вашему буддийская философия занимается исследованием того-чего-нет? // 
> 
> По Вашему - да. Но это, как говорится, Ваши проблемы.



Нет, сумбурность вашего мышления и неспособность последовательно мыслить хотя бы в рамках собственной парадигмы - это только ваши проблемы.
Пытаться же переложить свои проблемы на других недостойное занятие




> Попробуйте не вести праздных разговоров...


Я всего лишь указал на недостатки способностей простейшего анализа у человека, который собирался анализировать дзогчен с т.з. мадхьямаки и не менее чем решить межбуддийские фундаментальные споры.
Чтобы время не терять в дальнейшем на именно праздные разговоры

----------


## ddd

Мне кажется,что некоторые разговаривают сами с собой,то есть я-сегодняшний  с я-вчерашним. :Smilie:  Может быть так устроен наш ум?который надо отдать другим. :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Список Ignore, какая славная штука  :Smilie:

----------


## Бодхичен

Отречение, какой славный метод!..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

Хм..ты предлагаешь кому-то самоосвободится ? :Wink:

----------

